# projector placement question



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

I have placed the projector upside down on a shelf on rear wall..
Shelf is properly leveled using water leveler..same is done with screen..
Still when I placed the PJ on the shelf. there is little adjustment still required
.but as the projector is upside down there are no level screws to do the same..please help how it can be done


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

Projector brand, model?
Distance from the screen?
Height from the ground?
How many inches is your screen?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good to see you back Yiannis! :T


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

Good to see you too Mech!!


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

Ohh my bad...
Here are the details
Optoma h180x 
110 inches
Approx 12 feet from the screen
Approx 7 feet Above ground.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

piyush said:


> Ohh my bad...
> Here are the details
> Optoma h180x
> 110 inches
> ...


Ok!

Your 110'' screen is 4' 6'' feet of height. If your screen from the ground stands at about ~3 feet and your projector at 7 feet, that's why you need to adjust the image. Your projector (the center of its lens to be exact..) needs to stand exactly 7'' above your screen's height. Therefore, if your screen is 54'', Optoma needs to placed at 61''.

Take a look here:

http://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-H180X-projection-calculator-pro.htm


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

The thing is that I have to put the projector upside down on a shelf (no stand)..hence not able to do little adjustments hch is otherwise done by leveling screws ...so not able to adjust my projector image to fixed screen..


----------



## jwh92020 (Oct 21, 2012)

Why not raise the shelf and use a ceiling mount attached to the bottom of the shelf? This will give you the adjustments that you need as well as allow access to the controls on the projector.


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks jwh for the advise but I am having glass shelf

How to attach mount with it


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

piyush said:


> The thing is that I have to put the projector upside down on a shelf (no stand)..hence not able to do little adjustments hch is otherwise done by leveling screws ...so not able to adjust my projector image to fixed screen..


Is there a lens shift option on your projector? Can't find that option.

If you don't have a lens shift option, you can't move vertically or orizontally your image. That's why projectors with fixed lenses had to be placed at a predetermined unique spot. If by adjustments you are considering the use of keystone...then don't!! Keystone is the no1 enemy of image quality.


----------

